# snygonium and dwarf spathiphyllum size



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

How big do some of the snygoniums like "pixie" or "neon" get?

How tall does Petite and Allison spathiphyllum get? I have had issues in the past when syngoniums and spathiphyllums outgrow my tanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most of the Syngonium podophyllum cultivars (I suspect that's what these are) get pretty big and are very aggressive growers. I like Syngonium rayii the best for terrariums if you can get it.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Petite and Allison both are pretty tame. I haven't seen them get more than 10" tall in the greenhouse. Maybe an inch or two taller in a tank if they really liked it.

I haven't noticed that Syn. Neon gets all that big. Maybe I just don't treat it right. Pixie is smaller than Neon.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you prop syngonium rayii but cuttings ?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

littlefrog, how are you growing your spathiphyllum? You can stunt most plants easily just by restricting their pot size. When I put a peace lily in a tank though-- and let it's rootball expand all over the substrate-- it gets huge.

That is my fear-- just because the peace lily stays shorter, doesn't mean it will be continue to stay short in a tank with wide / deep substrate.

Where do you get syngonium rayii?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

In the greenhouse they are in 4" pots (some might be in smaller pots). I agree that pot size will determine to some extent final plant size. The wholesaler who sells the spaths to me indicates that they don't get over 12", that is a feature of these particular plants ('Allison' and 'Petite'). They have been selected and marketed as small growers. Of course they do have many standard sized ones, I avoid those like the plague.

Although to be honest, in a tank I have a lot of things stay smaller than in the greenhouse. I think there is a bit of limiting going on in tanks. For example, some of my taller alocasias seem to just grow to the height of the tank, perhaps sensing that they can't go up any more. That won't work for plants that are supposed to get to 4 or 5 feet high, of course...


I'd like some Syn. rayii too!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got Syngonium rayii running along on stolons on the greenhouse floor. It is pretty easy for me to grow from cuttings but I normally can get some with roots since everywhere it puts up leaves on the runners it also puts down roots. I will see how many I can get. PM me if interested.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I've heard that S. floribundum stays small, but I have yet to find a seller.

One nursery had some for $18, but I can't remember what website it was.


----------

